# new coilover for b14



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i just got my new SCC in the mail today and opened it up to an ad for coilovers.....they caught my eye and i read the list of applications and the 95-99 sentra was there. check it out sadly the web page is the exact same thing in the mag, but just thought i would let you all know.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i just got my new SCC in the mail today and opened it up to an ad for coilovers.....they caught my eye and i read the list of applications and the 95-99 sentra was there. check it out sadly the web page is the exact same thing in the mag, but just thought i would let you all know.



what your looking at is a d2 coilover that is from another company..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i just got my new SCC in the mail today and opened it up to an ad for coilovers.....they caught my eye and i read the list of applications and the 95-99 sentra was there. check it out sadly the web page is the exact same thing in the mag, but just thought i would let you all know.


Wow. They finally updated their site. That company's been around forever, but very few people have bought from them because they were so shady. I wonder if that's changed.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If those are D2s, I'd be VERY wary of them..
They came out with some for the Maximas not long ago.. the first batch of them blew up in weeks because of a "shock oil problem"...
now the next batch is lost somewhere on a train (????) between the distributor in NC and wherever they're made..

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=351960
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=380493


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

do we think they are cheaper than d2's?


----------

